# liquid soap preservative-when to add



## Coop (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I made my first batch of liquid soap. All went well til the stick blender broke! I have diluted it just enough to barely dissolve the paste. Then I got thinking about the preservative and if I should have gone by the weight before dilution. 
Do I determine how much preservative after the final dilution or go by the weight of the paste? I did a search here, that took awhile, know how many pages come up when you search "liquid soap preservative"!! Whew!
I didn't come up with an answer. So am seeking advise.
Thanks Cindy


----------



## agriffin (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't add a preservative to liquid soap.  But if you do it should be a percentage of the diluted soap.  So you go by weight after you dilute.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 28, 2011)

Go by total weight after dilution.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 29, 2011)

Alot of them do not like high tempatures, I add mine always when it has cooled.

Bruce


----------



## Coop (Jul 29, 2011)

That's what made sense to me but needed to check to be sure. I stuck it in the frig til I knew.
Have you ever diluted with other things like aloe juice along with the water? THought about dividing some to try it. I know that will probably cloud it but that's ok with me, it's personal use. I'm liking the way it feels with water even though it's thick. Just thinkin.



> agriffin
> I don't add a preservative to liquid soap. But if you do it should be a percentage of the diluted soap. So you go by weight after you dilute.



I know preservatives are personal preference and I mainly just make CP soap no preservative some cream soap that I do put in a preservative. Just wondering your thoughts on not adding one.
Thanks all of you for your replies your the best!
Cindy


----------

